# what did you accomplish today?



## SamiEastCoast (Jun 14, 2014)

I ran without sunglasses for the first time ! 

What did you accomplish today?


----------



## Truhhh (Jul 3, 2014)

Well yesterday I was socializing with some family members I don't see often, literally for hours. A nice accomplishment 

Today I meditated, and it helped relaxation. I hope to meditate more


----------



## SamiEastCoast (Jun 14, 2014)

Truhhh said:


> Well yesterday I was socializing with some family members I don't see often, literally for hours. A nice accomplishment
> 
> Today I meditated, and it helped relaxation. I hope to meditate more


Congrats!

Thats great! I love to meditate. I try to go meditate at the beach atleast 3-4 times a week. It also helps me greatly


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Today, I've memorized the periodic table of elements to about atomic number 30 Zinc along with their symbols. I started this because I read it was a good mental exercise to memorize poems, etc. Since I want to learn more about minerals I thought the periodic table of elements would be more useful to me. Hoping to get at least to number 50 tonight.


----------



## SamiEastCoast (Jun 14, 2014)

slyfox said:


> Today, I've memorized the periodic table of elements to about atomic number 30 Zinc along with their symbols. I started this because I read it was a good mental exercise to memorize poems, etc. Since I want to learn more about minerals I thought the periodic table of elements would be more useful to me. Hoping to get at least to number 50 tonight.


Thats amazing


----------



## Christen (Jun 30, 2014)

Today I realized that I'm able to pay in exact change when going to the grocery store, and I'm really excited about it!
Even a few months ago I wasn't able to take a trip to the store and buy something without handing over a bill, taking my change and heading home for fear of taking too long at the cash register. It's not that big of a step, but it means that I'm able to handle being out in public longer than strictly necessary.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

I pushed myself on a longer than usual bike ride and exchanged some words with some of the walkers along the trail.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yesterday, I asked at two different stores about a food item. Haven't had a chance yet to accomplish anything today


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I went out to a public place, got clothes, did some clothes fitting in the change rooms, and brought a pair of headphones.










...if I do say so myself.


----------



## MrBlack (Apr 29, 2012)

OH GOD. Hahaha... I just met my new neighbour. She knocked on my door to say hello. Usually i would pretend I'm not in when unknowns knock :um, but this time I forced myself to interact. I felt very awkward but she was quite smiley so I don't think she cared. Usually my awkwardness makes people awkward. Anyway I know my neightbour now, who actually seems really nice. Hurray! 

Also, earlier I ****ed my hair up with a hair trimmer, but still went out. As soon as it happened, i thought "NooOOOOooo, I'm going to have to stay in until it doesn't look weird!". Got the 2nd mirror out to view from multple angles in a panic... But then I thought about how it would affect my SA if i avoided going out. So I walked about a mile along a busy street and bought McDonalds :teeth.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Called back a recruiter for a higher-paying/experience-focused job. I'm confident in my abilities and I hope I can convince them that I'm a smart, hard worker.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

I went into town to get my hair cut, walked past the barbers shop and it was packed. Carried on walking with the intention of giving up on the idea, stopped, pulled myself together and went back and sat down. Hate sitting in waiting rooms full of strangers, anxiety rises and rises but it's done now.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I did my first 3.3 miles in 26 minutes today. I ran the first half and walked the other half to be honest, but I wasn't expecting that, lol. I'm going to try again tomorrow.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Struck up a conversation with a 9/10 girl outside of class today, and she actually showed interest. Major personal victory today.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I am not wearing a hoodie during the summer anymore and I'm wearing shorts now too.


----------



## jacim (Sep 27, 2012)

Yesterday I flew from the east coast of the U.S. to the west coast to attend a weeklong work related conference, all by myself! When I woke up to my alarm this morning I had a huge sense of "what have I done!", but I'm halfway through day one and I'm rather enjoying it.


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Yesterday, I vacuumed part of the house, did some ab exercises, and worked on my online diff eq course, which I had been slacking off on for around two weeks.

If all goes well, today I'll clean a little more, exercise a little more, and do a little more math. I'm fixing my sleeping habits, so I just have to make sure I don't fall asleep in the middle of the day!


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Last week I started taking walks. Big step, since I haven't been out of the house for basically the last two years. On day two, I tried to force myself to go to the coffee shop and sit down, but I chickened out. Sad, because I used to do it all the time.

A couple days later, I went to the store and bought some new jeans. I was too chicken to try them on at the store, so, of course, they don't fit. I still thought that was a win since I hadn't bought myself clothes in years.

Today, I went to the store to return the jeans, initiated some small talk with the person doing the return, tried on several pairs of jeans in the fitting room, and stopped at a coffee shop on the way home and sat down and hung out for a while. I felt very little anxiety about anything that happened after I left the house. It was almost like not having SA!

I've been working on my SA for a couple of weeks now, but I'm almost amazed by how little anxiety I felt today. Last week I couldn't stop for coffee. Today I did a return, tried on some clothes, and stopped for coffee like it was no big deal. The worst part was actually forcing myself to go back to the store in the first place.

I'm absolutely determined to get a handle on my SA and eradicate it if possible. I'm sick of it. I've had enough.


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

I just got home from my first job. I am so proud of myself because going to interviews cause me so much anxiety. sleep now ZZZZZ...


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Today, I did a 1-hour Skype voice chat with a long-time, on&off contact in Libya in order to help improve his English. We've done many English based chats in early 2012; barely did any in 2013; and now we are back at it for the fourth time in 2014. His first language is Arabic. I have gotten quite nervous on some days, but hope he feels that the chats have been helpful to his English skills.


----------



## Young Cat Lady (Jul 21, 2014)

This is going to sound funny/weird but I'm kinda proud of it.

I ate in front of a coworker during my break! Usually I have the break room to myself so I can eat my food how I like - I eat very voraciously, I really love food, I just eat like an animal, I take big bites, I may get some crumbs on my face and shirt etc, just not ladylike - because of this, I avoid eating around others out of of fear of them thinking I'm just an ignorant pig when really I just don't eat like a little mouse.
We even had a small conversation too and I noticed while he was eating as well that he was eating just like I do! Taking big bites, eating fast etc. It just felt nice to actually eat my food instead of "playing with it".


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Nothing yet today...but yesterday I went to an interview. It was terrible, but still, nobody died.


----------

